
Squishy Pink Robot Makes Explosive Jumps - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/robotics-hardware/squishy-pink-robot-makes-explosive-jumps#.VBhWaHW8aA8.hackernews
======
spb
The only thing that title makes me think of is Ms. Splosion Man:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ms._Splosion_Man](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ms._Splosion_Man)

